# Help to start roasting coffee!



## danwilliam (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm currently running two cafés and a delicatessen and would like to start roasting our own coffee. I've done some research into roasting and would like to get experimenting. Does anyone have any advise on the type of roaster to get started with and where to purchase from? Any other related advice would be more than welcome!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Toper Cafemino is perfect for small batch roasting - check out the spec here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Cafemino.html


----------

